# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  سنديانة الأردن : قصة وطن عشقناها

## دموع الغصون

*

وصــفـي الـتـل : قـصـة وطـن عشـقـنـاهـآ نحـن الأردنـيـون




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وصــفـي الـتـل : قـصـة وطـن عشـقـنـاهـآ نحـن الأردنـيـون



الويل لي من وصفي عند القاء ... الويل لنا من عتاب وصفي بعد طول عناء .. .. الويل للجميع من عيون وسهام وصفي بعد الانتقال الى السماء ...
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وصــفـي الـتـل : قـصـة وطـن عشـقـنـاهـآ نحـن الأردنـيـون

آجزلتنا حباً بـ "إسمكـ" ,وأرويتنا عشقاً بـ "بـتواضعكـ" سوف تبقى كبيراً بـ "تآريخكـ" ،عظيماً بـ "بأفعـالكـ" ..
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وصــفـي الـتـل : قـصـة وطـن عشـقـنـاهـآ نحـن الأردنـيـون


جاء احد الوزراء يطلب من الشهيد وصفي التل ان يستبدل اثاث مكتبه . . .
فاجابه وصفي ان من يريد خدمه الاردن يخدمها ولو جلس على كرسي قش . .

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وصــفـي الـتـل : قـصـة وطـن عشـقـنـاهـآ نحـن الأردنـيـون


وصفي .. آه لو يعلم الذي قتلك كم أنت حي !!

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وصــفـي الـتـل : قـصـة وطـن عشـقـنـاهـآ نحـن الأردنـيـون

في القلب شيء لا يموت.......... كجذور الأرض الممتدة في
عمقها................. توحي بالحياة ....سيظل ابداً يرافقني ....ذاك
هو وصفي
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

*

----------

